# Preclusion Exhibition - Stirchley



## st33ly (Jul 28, 2011)

Have a read of this! 

http://www.createdinbirmingham.com/2011/07/26/preclusion/


Anyone going??


----------



## tommo (Jul 28, 2011)

i got an invite for this, some well know explorers attending but i cant make it  , should be a good show


----------



## st33ly (Jul 28, 2011)

tommo said:


> i got an invite for this, some well know explorers attending but i cant make it  , should be a good show



Yea, I went down to check it out not that long ago and to see if i can put any work in. Hopefully i can beceause I have a heavy printed on plaster cube that is very fitting with dereliction.


----------



## st33ly (Jul 29, 2011)

My stuff is now up and ready for half 6!


----------

